# What classes are you taking in the fall?



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

With a few weeks remaining until the beginning of fall semester (for some people at least), what classes will everyone be taking?

*International Law *(Mon,Wed, Fri @ 10:00AM-10:50AM)
*Spanish for Professionals* (Mon, Wed @ 1:00PM-2:15PM)
*Global Media* (Mon,Wed @ 2:30PM-3:45PM )
*Intro to Criminal Justice* (Mon @ 6:00PM-8:50PM)
*American Political Thought *(Tues; Thurs @ 9:30PM-10:45PM)

I made most of my classes on Monday and Wednesdays since I plan to work during the semester. Being back and forth on campus from 10AM-9PM on Mondays should be fun.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^Have fun with Spanish. I kind of miss it. What is your major?

I decided to take a class over the summer so that I only have to take 3 classes this fall. 

*ASSEMBLY LANGUAGE* - COMP 438 (11:00 am - 12:15 pm	MW)
*INTRO TO PROGRAMMING LANG *- COMP 501 (10:00 am - 10:50 am	MWF)
*LINEAR AND VECTOR ALGEBRA* - MATH 440 (1:00 pm - 1:50 pm MTRF)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> ^Have fun with Spanish. I kind of miss it. What is your major?
> 
> I decided to take a class over the summer so that I only have to take 3 classes this fall.
> 
> ...


My major International Politics. And thanks, Spanish is my minor too btw. So I have to take the one listed above and then one more. I'm pretty jealous of your schedule lol. But,I admit that I am glad to be done with all of my Maths. Are you done with all of your electives? Or does school require many elective courses outside of your major?Unfortunately, my school does. Hopefully your load will be as light as it appears to be when the semester comes around .


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> *ASSEMBLY LANGUAGE* - COMP 438 (11:00 am - 12:15 pm	MW)


Ah assembly programming...I have to take that in the spring. Sounds tough. My classes will most likely be:

Machine Learning
Artificial Intelligence
Introduction to Databases
Networks
Logic for Philosophy


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

OneLove21 said:


> My major International Politics. And thanks, Spanish is my minor too btw. So I have to take the one listed above and then one more. I'm pretty jealous of your schedule lol. But,I admit that I am glad to be done with all of my Maths. Are you done with all of your electives? Or does school require many elective courses outside of your major?Unfortunately, my school does. Hopefully your load will be as light as it appears to be when the semester comes around .


The only electives I have to take (and that they offer) are Humanities/Social Science electives. I kind of wish I could take Japanese or something cool like that. 



Remnant of Dawn said:


> Ah assembly programming...I have to take that in the spring. Sounds tough. My classes will most likely be:
> 
> Machine Learning
> Artificial Intelligence
> ...


Cool  I just took a database class last semester and I liked it. And artificial intelligence sounds interesting.


----------



## md0816 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm starting my masters program this fall. I'm really excited for once about school 

Intro to Epidemiology
Health Statistics
Public Health Law and Policy
Health Behavior and Public Health


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm supposed to graduate with an AS in Computer science next semester! 

I'm taking Computer Science 2, some intro computer online class, probability + statistics, and calculus 2. Not sure if Calc 2 is going to be canceled (only 3 people registered), so I might have to take Communications, world civilization, or microeconomics in its place :/


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Organic Chemistry and lab
Molecular Cell Biology
Research Methods


----------



## Bethannny (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm going into my senior year (studying psychology). I am taking Psychology of Women, Topics in Behavior Related Disorders, the Latino/a Experience in the US, and I will be working on my senior thesis. 

I'm really nervous about taking the Latino/a Experience in the US class because the professor was my Spanish professor a few semesters ago. I had such bad social anxiety in that class and he embarrassed me by calling me out in front of the entire class about a misunderstanding. I'm still going to take it because I'm interested in the topic, but I'm going to need a lot of strength!


----------



## Bethannny (Aug 7, 2014)

md0816 said:


> I'm starting my masters program this fall. I'm really excited for once about school
> 
> Intro to Epidemiology
> Health Statistics
> ...


Good for you!!!


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Heading to my final year in the fall. Taking:

Field Methods
Syntax
Socio-political Issues in Teaching
Asia-Pacific Development
Classical Strings


----------



## md0816 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bethannny said:


> Good for you!!!


Thanks! Good luck on your thesis


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Comp Sci for AP
Project Based Calc 2
Intro to Philosophy
Intro to Moral Issues
Intro to Psychology
YearOne

That's the freshman schedule doing well on the AP CS and AP Cal gets you.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm going to be taking: 

Circuits and Signals (+ lab) 
Physics 2 (+ lab)
Embedded Design (+ lab...)
Differential Equations & Linear Algebra
Intro to Co-op (BS 1-credit class) 

Overall, it's 19 credits. :|


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

This fall:

English 101
Math 65

I should try to take more classes but this is all I feel comfortable taking since going back to school after many years this past spring semester. Oh and I hate math.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be taking chemistry, humans and diseases, and statistics this Fall. Working towards my degree in Mortuary Science


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Programming Fundamentals I
English Comp
Govt
Biology
Calculus


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

micro economics
macro economics
business law
accounting 207


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

International law sounds interesting. I only took one law class, business law, and I really like it. 

I'm (tentatively) taking:
Auditing
Cost Accounting
Operations management ( I have no idea what that's gonna be about)
Marketing
Computer info systems


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Abnormal Psychology
Intro to American Government
Sociological Imagination
Ethics/Professional Legal Responsibilities

I'm a Criminal Justice major.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Marine Biology
Organic Chem 2
Statistics
Cultural Anthropology


----------



## BlackHearts (Jul 21, 2014)

Foundations of Sensation and Perception
Cognitive Neuroscience
Introduction to Criminal Law
Criminal Behavior
Careers in Psychology
Phases of Development: Infancy

I'm a psych major


----------



## RZ3R0 (Jul 5, 2013)

Its going to be my final quarter.
-Team Animation
-Portfolio Production


----------



## vaoilade (Dec 10, 2011)

1. Momentum Transfer
2. Reaction Kinetics
3. Physical Chemistry
4. Drama intro class


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

Essentials of College Rhetoric
College Algebra
Communications, Ethics, and Civility
Stellar Astronomy

I'm a freshman, so all basics.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

-Biostatistics -Pathology -Medical Microbiology+ lab -Human Physiology lab only -Micro Techniques


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Seems like we have quite a handful of CMPS, biology, or psychology majors here.



mezzoforte said:


> The only electives I have to take (and that they offer) are Humanities/Social Science electives. I kind of wish I could take Japanese or something cool like that.
> 
> Cool  I just took a database class last semester and I liked it. And artificial intelligence sounds interesting.


 Japanese would be an awesome class. I rather Humanities/Social Sciences than having to take things like Stats or Plant Biology. My school doesn't even offer any type of Eastern language, whether Japanese or not. Just Latin, French, and Spanish.



md0816 said:


> I'm starting my masters program this fall. I'm really excited for once about school
> 
> Intro to Epidemiology
> Health Statistics
> ...



Congrats. Fresh new start for you. I cannot wait to start my Masters next fall.



Bethannny said:


> I'm going into my senior year (studying psychology). I am taking Psychology of Women, Topics in Behavior Related Disorders, the Latino/a Experience in the US, and I will be working on my senior thesis.
> 
> I'm really nervous about taking the Latino/a Experience in the US class because the professor was my Spanish professor a few semesters ago. I had such bad social anxiety in that class and he embarrassed me by calling me out in front of the entire class about a misunderstanding. I'm still going to take it because I'm interested in the topic, but I'm going to need a lot of strength!


Yikes. My Spanish class next semester is going to involve a 'past professor' who called me out as well since I was the only quiet person in the class. She was a lady from PR who was always always crazy, hyped up, and got involved with many of the students' social gossip. I hated that class and was hesitant of taking another course with that professor. But, it is the only one that suits my schedule and minor credentials



Nylea said:


> I'm going to be taking:
> 
> Circuits and Signals (+ lab)
> Physics 2 (+ lab)
> ...


I know how that feels. My days of taking 18 are over. Good luck.



H i said:


> micro economics
> macro economics
> business law
> accounting 207


Yuck, Econ. If I had to pick, I would choose macro over micro. I had to take both. 




kylieky said:


> International law sounds interesting. I only took one law class, business law, and I really like it.
> 
> I'm (tentatively) taking:
> Auditing
> ...


Yeah, I hope it is interesting as well. I don't see myself getting into law, but I am interested of learning how other countries work.



something there said:


> Marine Biology
> Organic Chem 2
> Statistics
> Cultural Anthropology


 I took Cultural Antro. my freshman year and found it to be interesting.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I totally forgot one course!

They call it Raider Ready...basically it's a college survival course. They have different Raider Ready courses, and I'm taking one specific to people with psychological disabilities. I'm only taking 14 credits this year, including Raider Ready.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Intro to Rhetoric and Narrative
College Algebra
Fundamentals of Speech
Film Appreciation

Easy first semester of university for the most part (I'm saying that now, though!)


----------



## sugarcookiekate (Aug 10, 2013)

Mobile Application Development
Web Application Development
Professional Development
Project Management
Web Server Fundamentals
Web Design Fundamentals


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Pediatrics
Psychiatry
EENT
Pharmacology
Microbiology
Pathology
Nutrition
Patient care
OMT

(2nd year medical student)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Intro to Canadian Literature 
Foundations of Canadian Culture
Environmental Science

Meh. I just hope I stay focused this semester and don't procrastinate. I really really can't **** up anymore.


----------



## ajwilson99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Engineering Programming, ENEE 2250
Intro to Differential and Difference Equations, MATH 2450
Electrical Circuits I, ENEE 2700 (W/ Lab)
Principles of Economics: Macroeconomics, ECON 1010


----------

